# ASUS A7N8X-X: Which kernel driver for ethernet?

## cayenne

HI all,

I'm trying an install on the asus motherboard, I'm in the middle of make menuconfig. I'm wanting to use the built in wired lan connection...in in selecting the ethernet connection...I can't find the one to use.

In the specs for the motherboard for LAN it says it has "MCP integrated NVIDIA MAC + Realtek 8201BL PHY"

I don't see any options in the kernel config similar to this..closest ones are 2 for the Realtek RTL-8139.

Any suggestions please?

Thanks,

cayenne

----------

## dsd

try "Reverse engineered nForce network support" (CONFIG_FORCEDETH)

----------

## LawrenceSystems

Thanks for that, taken me all night to get that working!

----------

